# Casting platform top



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

I just acquired this platform the other day and I’m trying to figure out how to make the top. Any suggestions on how to attach a top and what material to make it out of? I originally was going to use starboard and cut it to fit inside the ring but don’t know how I’d attach it. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2020)

take to your local fab shop and have them weld some flat plate where the red is. Then over cut your star board and bevel to drop in level. I’ll see if I can get some pics of a top my fab shop made tomorrow. This is how they do it. Hope that helps.


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 119382
> 
> take to your local fab shop and have them weld some flat plate where the red is. Then over cut your star board and bevel to drop in level. I’ll see if I can get some pics of a top my fab shop made tomorrow. This is how they do it. Hope that helps.


That’s a great idea! I’ll call around and see what kind of a deal I can get!


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I'd think twice about using plain starboard. The stuff is very durable but it is DAMN SLICK. Even with grooves or other non-skid methods, you're likely to have a hard time staying on it, particularly if it or your shoes get wet. Barefoot, there's NFW you won't slip on it. You might be able to add a piece of Sea-Dek on top of the starboard to give you a safe platform, but it's a bit pricey. Also, you might consider cutting the starboard to sit on top of the ring and attach it by drilling through the ring. If you go this route, you'll want to bevel or round-over the top edge of the starboard as it tends to be pretty sharp on the cut edges. Be sure the starboard is thick enough to take your weight at the center of the platform without deforming or flexing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I used Starboard and mounted it to tabs and flat bar like Boatbrains mentioned. Covered it with SBT sheet. Over two years and looks new, I did the casting platform and poling platform.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Core material wrapped in carbon fiber with seadek or awlgrip non skid on top


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

This is my new one,top will be ice blue non skid,center bar is angle with holes for turn buckle.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Charles Hadley said:


> This is my new one,top will be ice blue non skid,center bar is angle with holes for turn buckle.


Why is the center flat bar off center?


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why is the center flat bar off center?


So the downward side of angle with holes for turnbuckle is centered


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Charles Hadley said:


> So the downward side of angle with holes for turnbuckle is centered


Makes sense


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Charles, what, how will the deck be made?


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Same guitar pick looking carbon piece from Drake,I finished top side so I can awl grip non skid it ice blue to match deck of my boat,with a half inch wide Kingston grey boarder.same attachment methods used on your platform


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Charles Hadley said:


> Same guitar pick looking carbon piece from Drake,I finished top side so I can awl grip non skid it ice blue to match deck of my boat,with a half inch wide Kingston grey boarder.same attachment methods used on your platform


The casting platform in top picture was made with identical poling platform top also used and supplied by Drake


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

I thought so, I made the plug for that mold


----------

